# cutting a welsh D's tail for showing



## ester (12 April 2009)

I have agreed to chop off a friends welsh D's tail tommorrow and she has said she wants it short and pointyish for showing, now I'm afraid mine is just straight across. How do you go about getting the welsh D look without it looking silly? and how short would you go? It is currently touching the floor practically so lots to play with!


----------



## MissSBird (12 April 2009)

There seems to be a trend for cutting them really short - personally I prefer just below the hock.

bang off the majority of the length to get it out the way. Then to get the pointy 'natural' look, you need to take your scissors and snip in an upwards direction - I think hairdressers call it feathering. It takes a while but gives that natural look necessary for showing.

Please don't cut it straight -it doesn't look right with the tail left unpulled or plaited!


----------



## Tiarella (12 April 2009)

ooo right 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Well, she wants her tail to be like this...


http://www.welshcobs.info/pages/trevallionharry.htm

although a bit longer as that tail is quite short 
	
	
		
		
	


	





At trevallion stud they use special rakes and rake down the side of the tail. They then cut it shorter to where they want it, and then rake it more into a point 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I think they just use a normal tail rake. Not going to the stud for a few weeks so cant ask until then.


----------



## MissSBird (12 April 2009)

Never tried it with one of the tail rakes, though I use one for pulling my tb's tail. It could work - just be careful as it could be so easy to take off too much with those things!


----------



## ester (12 April 2009)

MissSBird- my boy was hogged and no feathers or anything when he arrived- hairy now, he is more of a traditional 'cob' type rather than a showy type so as we don't do much showing except workers so have never really worried about it so his tail tends to be straight- (and no real waves in it!- unlike my friends which is v. wavy) I was going to go for a couple of inches below the hock and plan to use the clippers for the first cut as very thick. That makes sense with the scissors.

Rachael, tail raking sounds hard work! I just wanted to attack it with the clippers really before she stands on it and then I started getting special requests!


----------



## blackcob (12 April 2009)

I use a tail rake to shape my Welsh Cob's tail - bang it off about two inches below the hock (remember they will carry it higher in movement, a lot higher for some flighty cobs!) then rake it either side, front and back until it begins to form a point. With care you can also rake the sides of the tail near the dock to thin it out a little, but be very cautious as it looks too artificial if you take too much off and you will be penalised for an overly trimmed cob.

Take off any beardy bits while you're there.


----------



## ester (12 April 2009)

She has a mega moustache! never seen one quite like it on a welsh, that is def coming off aswell.

Oh the joy of showing welshies in natural state! - mine has proper mane too, never got round to pulling it and it keeps his neck dry in the rain. - keep meaning to post some pics for discussion on that one.


----------



## Tiarella (12 April 2009)

I have better pics now I found on comp 
	
	
		
		
	


	





They use a tail rake that litrally hacks the hair off 
	
	
		
		
	


	











Hooches tail shows it the best, They chop the tail a bit below the hocks and get the rake on it 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 He has a very thick tail, but doesnt take long


----------



## megwan1 (13 April 2009)

Welsh D's are shown natural arent they?!!!!
so i always used to cut my welshes tail to a couple of inches above fetlock and make it look natural


----------



## welsh_monster (13 April 2009)

I agree with flissy_mare! Welshie's are native...they are shown as they are. 

A tidy up perhaps but banging below the hock? It's not right! 

My madams tail is trimmed to her fetlock, mane is as long as it's grown in her 4 yrs of life, and that won't change. She gets a tidy up if there is loose bits but has never, ever seen a tail rake or a pulling comb!


----------



## star (13 April 2009)

er, no to the above 2 posters.  Welsh D's are the least natural turned out of all the natives.  look sat some pics of show Welsh Cobs and you'll see.  The tails are banged, the manes pulled, beards trimmed, feathers tidied.  You wont see any tails at fetlock level.  Both of mine are that long as I dont show them and I like them to have long tails for the flies but I wouldn't dream of taking them showing like that.


----------



## moandben (15 April 2009)

RECOMMENDED GUIDELINES FOR TRIMMING A, B, C &amp; D WELSH PONIES &amp; COBS

Firstly, they are Native Ponies so if in doubt, dont trim it off.

EARS
Starting with the ears, hold together and trim off any long hairs with scissors but please dont clean ears out.

HEAD
Have a razor comb with a sharp razor blade. Run a comb from jowl down the jaw line to chin, following the line of hair. Trim whiskers to at least  1 (2.5 cm) in length around the muzzle.

LEGS
The feather is precious.  Slightly use the razor comb to comb the hair from behind the knee for about 2 (5 cm), blending in with cannon hair.  The same on hair below the hock, but please keep as much feather as possible.



MANE &amp; TAIL
Never trim a bridle path  a single plait behind the ear has the same effect for a native pony.  If the mane is raggy, slightly pull the rough ends, but never make it blunt.
The same applies if the mane is covering the shoulder.
The tail should never be blunt cut, as you dont have a native pony with feather, free mane and a blunt cut tail. It just doesnt fit the picture.
To trim a long tail, roughly cut with scissors, dip the bottom in water, comb down with razor comb to desired length and natural line (not blunt).

Please keep the overall look of the pony natural but groomed.


----------

